# $125 Track [email protected] Track-Dec 17-18 in Socal



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Extremespeedtrackevents will be at Willow Springs-Big Track in SoCal-
December 17-18 for a track day,special track day price of only $125.00
(DISCOUNT CODE IS Willow7)
Any Questions email [email protected] 
Register here- www.extremespeedtrackevents.com/event-registration 
Must register before Dec 10

Free timing for first 40 drivers
Free Basic on track instruction for beginners


----------



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Bump for track day


----------



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Discount code extended till Dec 16


----------

